# Mildest Smoke Pellets



## shastaron (May 13, 2020)

My wife is not the biggest fan of the smoke flavor.  Hoping for a pellet flavor recommendation to switch to when giving her a break.  This is on a Traeger Elite Junior 20.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dr. Dobbins (May 14, 2020)

Smoke on a pellet is controlled by temp when a recipe calls for 225 go 250 or 275. Your food will cook a bit faster but there will be a lot less smoke from your pellet grill. However the smoke is much cleaner on a pellet grill. Has your wife complained about things you cooked on your grill?


----------



## Norwester55 (May 14, 2020)

Alder pellets would most likely be the mildest available. Its great on fish and poultry but I haven't tried it with pork or beef though if you want mild I don't see why not.


----------



## forktender (May 14, 2020)

Apple is very mild and would be your best bet  like said above smoke everything at 275* with apple pellets. If she complains about too much smoke then, you're screwed.


----------



## mike243 (May 14, 2020)

cherry seems very mild to me, I need to pu some more apple I is out lol


----------



## forktender (May 14, 2020)

Heck, Mesquite pellets and too mild for my liking in a pellet pooper. 
I have never once even though about saying this meat is too smokey on anything cooked on a pellet pooper.
Pellet grills just don't get strong smoke taste.


----------



## bregent (May 14, 2020)

Go with alder - it's readily available and inexpensive.  Apple is mild too, but 100% apple is very expensive.


----------



## jmtyndall (May 14, 2020)

Are you on the east coast or west?  If on the west coast, Traeger pellets are 70% Alder and so are very mild flavored. If you buy the Alder labeled bags they're 100% Alder wood, and if you cant find those then the Apple bags should also be quite mild.

If you're on the east coast, the pellets are 70% Oak, which is a bit more flavorful than Alder but still very mild. If you cook at 275 or higher with any of the Traeger pellets then your food will taste like it came out of an oven, not a smoker


----------



## Fueling Around (May 14, 2020)

Maple is a very mild pellet.  Oak is also pretty mild.

My wife is not a fan of a lot of smoke, either.
She hasn't complained about anything off the pooper and I use a pellet tube to generate thin blue smoke.


----------



## sandyut (May 14, 2020)

I thought cookingpellets perfect mix was quite mild...so much so I changed to a different brand


----------



## shastaron (May 14, 2020)

Thank you for all the great feedback.  I am on the West Coast.  I think I am going to try apple at a higher temp.  I will see how she reacts to that.  I think she will like the sweeter flavor.


----------



## Winterrider (May 14, 2020)

Pecan or apple


----------



## forktender (May 14, 2020)

bregent said:


> Go with alder - it's readily available and inexpensive.  Apple is mild too, but 100% apple is very expensive.


$9.00 for 20lbs of Lumberjack apple pellets is too much? Actually they don't cost a penny more than any of the other variety that they offer. Alder on pork is like putting cheese on seafood, it just doesn't belong there.


----------



## forktender (May 14, 2020)

shastaron said:


> Thank you for all the great feedback.  I am on the West Coast.  I think I am going to try apple at a higher temp.  I will see how she reacts to that.  I think she will like the sweeter flavor.


Where bouts do you live?
I also live in the Republic of Kaliforina  on the banks of the CA delta If you have a Dick's near you or anywhere else that will price match Lumberjack pellets look them up on Rural King's website they are $9 for 20lbs. Pellets are the only reason I will ever buy anything  from Dick's since they alienated themselves from law abiding gun owners.  (Last I checked are money spends the same).

Or if you live near Dixon CA you can go to Pacific Flyway Supplies and pick up a few samples at a decent price, they won't price match, but they have a much better selection of Lumberjack pellets than hardware stores around here.

Best of luck.
Dan


----------



## bregent (May 15, 2020)

forktender said:


> $9.00 for 20lbs of Lumberjack apple pellets is too much?



100% apple? That's not a bad price for 100% apple. Around here in California we don't have local suppliers and have to order for delivery. Apple blend is the same price as the other varieties, but 100% apple is quite a bit more.


----------



## Winterrider (May 15, 2020)

forktender said:


> Lumberjack pellets look them up on Rural King's website they are $9 for 20lb


Good price, but I don't think those are 100% apple. It is a blend and the Apple that "is" in there is 100% apple but has other fillers is the way it was explained to me. Our Home Of Economy used to carry both. One labeled Apple Blend and Other 100% Apple.  I had bought 1 bag and it was a couple bucks more than anything else.


----------



## forktender (May 16, 2020)

To be 100% honest I don't have a clue all I know is I get the best results from the L.J. pellets, so I stick with them.
Dan


----------



## mike243 (May 16, 2020)

I can only get the apple blend of LJ at rural king, they make 100% but I haven't ran into it on my travels ,


----------

